# CREATIVE SB X-FI Titanium Sound Blaster wird nicht erkannt



## Steffen1988 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende 

Ich habe mir heute eine CREATIVE SB X-FI Titanium Sound Blaster gekauft.
http://www1.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23377&agid=767

So nun mein Problem:

Die Karte wird nicht erkannt vom PC. Ich habe Windows XP mit Service Pack 3. Ich habe ein Asus P5Q Mainboard. Die anderen Hardware sachen werden erkannt.

Ich habe die Soundkarte auch schon im Slot 2 und im Slot 1 drin gehabt. Aber es bringt nichts.

Hier sind screens wie es bei mir aussieht.

Hier könnt ihr meinen Geräten Manager sehen:

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=abske8.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wenn man auf die Unbekannte Hardware klickt:

http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=abs1nd0.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Bios habe ich High Definition Audio deaktiviert. Muss ich noch mehr deaktivieren?
Bios Update habe ich auch gemacht. Selbstverständlich habe ich auch einen Treiber installiert.
Davor hatte ich den Onboard Treiber drauf gehabt und ihn per Software Entfernung entfernt. Muss ich noch woanders den deinstallieren?


Bitte Bitte!!! Ich brauch eure Hilfe.

Ich danke im Vorraus

Steffen


----------



## tavrosffm (6. Dezember 2008)

du könntest eventuell noch den chipsatz treiber deinstalieren.

ich hab auf bild 2 gesehen da steht interner hd audio bus
damit könnte die onboard sound gemeint sein.
hast du beim deaktivieren bzw. update des bios mal geschaut ob die onboard sound auch noch auf aus gestellt ist?


----------



## cbw249 (7. Dezember 2008)

Ist normal entweder machst du die Treiberinstallation manuell oder automatisch.
Ich würde dir manuell empfehlen, dazu musst du zuerst die Treiber- Cd einlegen und im Geräte-manager die unbekannte Hardware anklicken-> Treiber aktualisieren -> manuelle Installation -> in deinem Fall die Audio-Video und Gamecontroller angeben -> - dann auf Datenträger anklicken und dann die Treiber anklicken unter Drivers und dann Betriebssystem und fertig.

Automatisch musst du nur die Treiber-CD einlegen und die Treiber aufspielen. Dann kommt der Neustart und er wird die automatisch Karte finden


----------



## Steffen1988 (7. Dezember 2008)

cbw249 am 07.12.2008 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist normal entweder machst du die Treiberinstallation manuell oder automatisch.
> Ich würde dir manuell empfehlen, dazu musst du zuerst die Treiber- Cd einlegen und im Geräte-manager die unbekannte Hardware anklicken-> Treiber aktualisieren -> manuelle Installation -> in deinem Fall die Audio-Video und Gamecontroller angeben -> - dann auf Datenträger anklicken und dann die Treiber anklicken unter Drivers und dann Betriebssystem und fertig.
> 
> Automatisch musst du nur die Treiber-CD einlegen und die Treiber aufspielen. Dann kommt der Neustart und er wird die automatisch Karte finden




Und genau so war es  Vielen Dank!


----------

